# Domainübernahme - wie?



## RealScorp (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 

ich stehe im Augenblick vor folgendem Problem:

Ich möchte eine Domain, die zwar schon registriert ist, aber nicht benutzt wird.
Per whois Abfrage kann ich ja jetzt die Adresse desjenigen herausfinden, dem sie gehört. Wie kann ich nun mit dem in Kontakt treten um über eine Übernahme zu verhandeln. Geht das nur über dem (hand)schriftlichen Weg oder lässt sich das auch irgendwie per mail regeln, wenn ja wo bekäme ich die Adresse her?

Danke für die Antworten schonmal

Greez Scorp


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Oktober 2004)

Denic-Adressdaten anschauen und http://www.telefonbuch.de benutzen ...


----------



## RealScorp (22. Oktober 2004)

Naja ich weiss nicht aber das kommt n bissel komisch einfach so da aunzurufen oder (guten tag sie haben da vor 3 jahren eine domain registriert...)?
Email anfrage wäre mir lieber aber die Domain wird auf ne Seite umgeleitet die nicht mehr exsistiert => nix mit email


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Oktober 2004)

Einfach mal dem tech-c (E-Mail muss bei der Denic angegeben werden) ne MSG schreiben, das Problem schildern und gaanz lieb nach einer Kontakt-@dresse fragen!

..normalerweise sollte der Host darüber verfügen!


----------



## RealScorp (29. Oktober 2004)

naja ich weiss nicht ob so ein großer hoster wie stratot oder so einfach kundenemails rausrückt, jedenfalls probieren kann mans.


----------

